# Shop Sign for Car Hoarder



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

My brother in law is a big Chevy fan and has a shop full of old cars waiting to be restored. It's his birthday so I made him a shop sign to tease him on his affliction. The 3D models are from Design & Make. The finished sign is 22" high and 20" wide made from a baltic birch panel. The texturing toolpath on the background did a good job of hiding all the small pieces that the panels are assembled from. HJ asked me how I painted it. Painting is the part that I dread the most. I bought a set of small foam rollers that I used for the lettering and border but I painted the piston and spark plug by hand with a small brush. It should look OK from 20' across the shop.

Jay


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice job! Really like the way the texture hides the joints in the baltic birch panel. I assume this is the panel that HJ has been bragging up. Painting looks great from MN.

Dave


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I think Scottart's been secretly giving painting lessons to Jay.

You're doing all right for an old gruff military guy.

If he doesn't like it -- disown him!!!


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Well done Jay! I'm only 2ft from my monitor and it looks great to me. 

4D


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That looks awesome Jay


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice one.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Really nice work and great paint job, Jay!


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Really nice.


----------



## politicaldog (Aug 11, 2015)

Excellent Colors


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great sign and paint job. Good choice of colors, makes it really stand out.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice sign, Jay. I'm looking at the paint job from Canada... looks great from here!


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

You guys are cracking me up. Thanks for all the kind words. He's getting it tonight so we'll see what kind of reaction he has. He's got a good sense of humor so I think I'm safe.

Jay


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

cjskelton said:


> You guys are cracking me up. Thanks for all the kind words. He's getting it tonight so we'll see what kind of reaction he has. He's got a good sense of humor so I think I'm safe.
> 
> Jay


He ought to be more than pleased, great job, jay. You are better at painting than I am, that is why I stay with clear finishes, but that doesn't work for your type of projects. Keep them coming,really like your work.
Herb


----------



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

Very Nice!


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I would have hang I it my shop. Looks great


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Very nice work, and the paint job is perfect! So how did he like it?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

excellent job.. I have a standing policy.. you can review the details of the sign as long as you do if from 25 feet away...... because that is where your client will see it from..


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, I see I'm a bit late with this, but with the old cars that some people tend to hoard in their yards I thought a good sign for them should read:

"Rust in Piece"

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

If your brother doesn't like it you can send it to me. Great job.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Nimby*



OPG3 said:


> Well, I see I'm a bit late with this, but with the old cars that some people tend to hoard in their yards I thought a good sign for them should read:
> 
> "Rust in Piece"
> 
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


Just not on _my_ street...


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

He had a big smile on his face when he opened it. The way it was wrapped he thought it was a stop sign. His wife thought it was a marble game. They were both surprised when he unwrapped it.


----------

